# The Vape Guy - Matchy Matchy



## BumbleBee (25/5/17)

There are a good few kits available out there these days, mods packaged with tanks to match. But, every now and then I see a combination that could just work better than getting it all in one box. 

In this thread I will put a few things together that I think work well as a match, or in some cases even combos that work better than a combo from a single manufacturer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/17)

I've always liked the Battlestar for it's compact size, for a dual battery mod it just feels do tiny. And then there is the, this series of tanks are arguably some of the best rebuildable attys out there. When each of these manufacturers came out with a Gold version of these I just could resist putting these together.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/17)

By now most of you have seen the new Primo Mini Kit by Joyetech. They've done a great job with this kit by supplying it with a matching colour tank. The bundled Aries tank is great, that flip-top filling method is great, it uses Smok Baby Beast coils as well as ELeaf's new HW coils which is really great. The downside is that the coils that come with the Aries really do need some power to get them going and this tends to sap the battery dry pretty quickly. The airflow may also be a bit too open for some people, I run mine with only about 2mm of the airflow open. For clouds this tank does a very good job but I'm more of a flavour kinda guy 




So how to make this better while retaining this kit's super compact form factor? Pair the mod up with a Smok Spirals Plus! The Spirals uses coils with a tighter airflow and higher resistance which means you won't need to push it as hard which in turn gives your battery a bit of a break. And it looks super awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (25/5/17)

Lovely matching there @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/17)

I just had to find out what this Kylin hype is all about, I would have tried it sooner but didn't like the idea of juice on my mod. I figured that the only real way to make sure I got a later batch was to go for a colour but couldn't decide on one. Then along came the new Eleaf iKonn 220! The decision was easy.... Iron Man 




So far the Kylin is rock solid and hasn't leaked a drop after 3 full tanks. Was it worth the wait? Does it live up to the hype? Um, no, not really. Don't get me wrong it's a great tank but not miles better than most other tanks.

The iKonn 220 is a pleasant surprise though, at the price point I was expecting something cheaper, more plastic, but this is anything but. It's solidly built, has an amazing paint finish and feels so good in hand. I much prefer it over the Predator but not sure if I'll swap out my Aliens just yet as they have a special place in my heart. But sentiment aside, I think the Smok Alien finally has some genuine competition.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Max (20/6/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - I must say here - when I started - it took a lot of research trying to put kits together that work and look good together - a sincere compliment to you for putting a Thread together like this because I think you are helping more people than know. 

Well Done Sir. 

Best Regards - and looking forward to meeting you at VapeCon 2017

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - I must say here - when I started - it took a lot of research trying to put kits together that work and look good together - a sincere compliment to you for putting a Thread together like this because I think you are helping more people than know.
> 
> Well Done Sir.
> 
> Best Regards - and looking forward to meeting you at VapeCon 2017


Thanks @Max 

I'm glad you find this useful, it's nice to be able to do this and have fun at the same time 

Looking forward to meeting you too, VapeCon is going to be epic!


----------



## BumbleBee (21/6/17)

Here's another combo that I've been using for a while already. I just love the way these colours match up 




Wismec Predator Mod
OBS Engine Nano
Bronze Drip Tip

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (21/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's another combo that I've been using for a while already. I just love the way these colours match up
> 
> View attachment 98893
> 
> ...



Lovely looking combo @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

